# Apple TV et Mac



## SegagaDreamin (11 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, 
J'aurais besoin d'un peu d'aide.
Je suis possesseur d'un Macbook Pro 2011 (10.8 ML) et d'un Mac mini 2006 (10.6 SL), sans parler des iBidules.
Je vais bientôt déménager (je sais on s'en fout ^^) et mon bureau (mac mini) sera un peu loin de la télévision. 
J'aimerais savoir ce que vous pensez de l'AppleTV et de Airplay, j'ai vu des applications qui tournent sous snow leopard (merci apple pour Airplay sur ML mais bon..) comme AirParrot. 

1) AppleTV se branche en ethernet seulement ou en wifi également? 
2) Mon but étant de partager la télévision (par le net) de mon ordi, et mes film etc de l'ordi vers la télé, AirParrot (ou une autre applications) fait-il l'affaire? 
3) Ou le mieux reste-il mon cable HDMI? (le souci est que je dois alterner (débrancher/rebrancher) constamment entre VGA de l'écran d'ordi au HDMI de la télé..) 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## alador63 (25 Novembre 2012)

1) AppleTV se branche en ethernet seulement ou en wifi également? 

Les deux mon cher. 

2) Mon but étant de partager la télévision (par le net) de mon ordi, et mes film etc de l'ordi vers la télé, AirParrot (ou une autre applications) fait-il l'affaire? 


Je suis extrêmement déçus du AirPlay de mon imac vers l'apple tv cela ram mais je possède une apple tv 720p ceci peut expliquer cela peut être. 

3) Ou le mieux reste-il mon cable HDMI? (le souci est que je dois alterner (débrancher/rebrancher) constamment entre VGA de l'écran d'ordi au HDMI de la télé..) 


Je pense que le câble est le mieux même si cela t'oblige a débrancher 


Cela n'engage que moi


Cordialement


----------



## jilune (8 Décembre 2012)

Le top serait une Apple TV2 jailbreakée.

Tu pourras ainsi installer Plex Media Server sur ton mac mini et Plex Client sur ton Apple TV.

Un vrai régal !

Si pas d'Apple TV2 jailbreakée, il te reste la solution Beamer qui fonctionne plutôt bien :

http://beamer-app.com

AirParrot quant à lui ne m'a pas du tout convaincu.


----------



## Alino06 (10 Décembre 2012)

alador63 a dit:


> 1) AppleTV se branche en ethernet seulement ou en wifi également?
> 
> Les deux mon cher.
> 
> ...



J'ai une Apple TV 3, et AirPlay c'est juste le top entre mon iMac (là ou se trouve mes fichiers), iPhone (ma télécommande qui me permet d'envoyer du AirPlay) et ma TV (mon Apple TV est branché dessus).
Aucun lag a signaler, même sur des fichiers très lourd (plusieurs GO)


----------



## JaiLaTine (15 Décembre 2012)

J'utilise souvent la fonction AirPlay de l'apple tv et je dois dire que je suis déçu pas mal de lag lors du visionnage d'un film


----------



## hugogol38 (27 Décembre 2012)

Moi, Apple TV 3 aucun lag.


----------



## wip (4 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour 

Chez moi, Beamer ne m'envois pas le son en 5.1 sur mes MKV, alors que xbmc et VLC si. Normal ?


----------

